# Hans Zimmer - Time



## syncreticsounds

Hello everyone,

i am currently studying audio engineering and need to write several song analysis of different genres. As i love film scores and Hans Zimmer i thought i might give it a go.

I dont know alot about orchestra music but i would love to do a little analysis of "Time".
Unfortunately i couldnt find any information about the song or even another song of the soundtrack and i am having problems defining the instruments used in the track. Also couldnt find a whole sheet arrangement to buy somewhere wich would make it alot easier.

Of course i can listen and sum up strings, woodwinds, piano, guitar etc. but i cant specify the kind of them. I am trying to learn, if only someone could give me a little start-up help!


----------



## Vaneyes

Why not start at the top? Hans Zimmer's publicist, Chasen & Company.

http://www.chasenpr.com/


----------



## Eviticus

The thing i love about Zimmer is how he can take something so simple and build on it to make it so poignant without ever diverting from the theme. Time is a brilliant example. Chevaliers de sangreal is another (the da vinci code) and like a dog chasing cars (the dark knight). A very modern composer.


----------



## syncreticsounds

> Other individual points of interest in the score include the abrupt, processed ends to "528491" and "Time," a cheap technique as mentioned before.


http://www.filmtracks.com/titles/inception.html

Cheap techniques for abrupt endings? After all film scores are functional music and the abrupt ending with that reversed key sound is highly functional for this movie. i wouldnt call that cheap at all. A lot of harsh criticism out there. 
IMO nowadays its just this little things, you need to do it different then others to stand out, thats how Hans Zimmer does it and it works.


----------

